# Urgent Ephedrine help needed please!



## Snoeboarder0 (Dec 25, 2016)

Hey everyone new here need some advice

I started taking ephedrine 3 days ago only half a pill first day was fine in gym felt amazing. Then second day I didn't go gym just day to day stuff with kids etc 3rd days yesterday

I took about 10am in the morning I haven't been to sleep its now 9. 30am next morning

Had a few drinks last night but that's all really.

Resting heart Rate is 100.

Sweaty feet and hands

Cold and hot flushes.

Penis is about 1cm

The pulls are off my friend they are either 5mg or 10 or 25mg

I also got hand shakes slight chest tightness.

No palpitations

Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

yeh. stop. recover and reduce the dose...


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

I'd prob want to be more certain what the dose of the pills is. Even if they are 25mg that's a pretty strong reaction so they must be well dosed. What brand are they?


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

First George Michael now OP. Rip fellas


----------



## Snoeboarder0 (Dec 25, 2016)

I'm alive!!!

Managed to get 2 hours around 1pm

Then cashed and burned at 7

My friend can't remember the make of them sorry. He uses tech solutions for other stuff though. And said they are probably 10mg said I must have a intolerance. I'll try again in a few weeks maybe chop the pills up. Best solution if I end up like that again??

I was on the verge of waking to the drop in centre ???


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Snoeboarder0 said:


> Best solution if I end up like that again??


 You've probably not got any, but a beta blocker like Propranolol would work. Does the exact opposite of eph, which stimulates the beta receptors whilst Propranolol would obviously block them.

Prevention is always better than cure though, take much less next time.


----------



## mjl1990 (Feb 1, 2016)

Penis is about 1cm?


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Do you not drink tea or coffee??


----------



## Snoeboarder0 (Dec 25, 2016)

mjl1990 said:


> Penis is about 1cm?


 Lol over exaggerated a little basically same as been on speed or coke


----------



## Snoeboarder0 (Dec 25, 2016)

Prince Adam said:


> Do you not drink tea or coffee??


 Yeah my preworkout is 400mg + of caffeine.


----------



## Snoeboarder0 (Dec 25, 2016)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> You've probably not got any, but a beta blocker like Propranolol would work. Does the exact opposite of eph, which stimulates the beta receptors whilst Propranolol would obviously block them.
> 
> Prevention is always better than cure though, take much less next time.


 Defo do not have any of that


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

mjl1990 said:


> Penis is about 1cm?


 Must of made it grow....


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Snoeboarder0 said:


> Defo do not have any of that


 Just take less then and you'll be fine mate. I've gotten a bit overzealous with ephedrine in the past and it's made me feel similar to what you're describing, it's just an abundance of what's basically adrenaline running around the body that suggests you took too much for your tolerance level. Maybe even split the tabs into quarters to start with and go from there. I also always find that if I'm using ephedrine then it's much better to split it up throughout the day. I did eventually end up on 36mg a day but I'd take 9mg with breakfast, then take another 9mg every couple of hours 3 more times a day. Not only does it keep a more stable level but also avoids big spikes. I know this doesn't bare much relevance to the problem of you getting these symptoms half a day after taking it which is odd in itself, but generally just lower the dose and again I'd advise spreading it throughout the day if you're sensitive.


----------



## Lawrence123 (Nov 6, 2015)

mjl1990 said:


> Penis is about 1cm?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Just take less then and you'll be fine mate. I've gotten a bit overzealous with ephedrine in the past and it's made me feel similar to what you're describing, it's just an abundance of what's basically adrenaline running around the body that suggests you took too much for your tolerance level. Maybe even split the tabs into quarters to start with and go from there. I also always find that if I'm using ephedrine then it's much better to split it up throughout the day. I did eventually end up on 36mg a day but I'd take 9mg with breakfast, then take another 9mg every couple of hours 3 more times a day. Not only does it keep a more stable level but also avoids big spikes. I know this doesn't bare much relevance to the problem of you getting these symptoms half a day after taking it which is odd in itself, but generally just lower the dose and again I'd advise spreading it throughout the day if you're sensitive.


 Where are you getting 9mg tabs from?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Quackerz said:


> Where are you getting 9mg tabs from?


 Taylormade probably


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Robbie said:


> Taylormade probably


 Never seen them......


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Snoeboarder0 said:


> Hey everyone new here need some advice
> 
> I started taking ephedrine 3 days ago only half a pill first day was fine in gym felt amazing. Then second day I didn't go gym just day to day stuff with kids etc 3rd days yesterday
> 
> ...


 Can I buy your ephedrine please


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Just to add to the thread was thinking of getting some injectable eph for a laugh. Anyone tried this or have any opinion on it?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

If it kept you awake for that long OP its certainly not ephedrine.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Just to add to the thread was thinking of getting some injectable eph for a laugh. Anyone tried this or have any opinion on it?


 I'll have a go of that!


----------



## djboxwood (Dec 29, 2016)

to have sides like thats, your pills must be up to 25mg. perhaps 50mg, in the past there were some Turkish. The most nowadays are of 25mgs. .

is it sure that it was ephedrine? you might have that problems from the coffee.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Just to add to the thread was thinking of getting some injectable eph for a laugh. Anyone tried this or have any opinion on it?


 feck that,heard some bad things about injecting that , quackerz


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

barksie said:


> feck that,heard some bad things about injecting that , quackerz


 What specifically? I'm coming off everything soon anyway so no need to worry mate, won't be using it anyway. :thumbup1:


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> What specifically? I'm coming off everything soon anyway so no need to worry mate, won't be using it anyway. :thumbup1:


 heard that it like injecting meth, and does'nt it have to be jabbed intravenously , sod that


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

barksie said:


> heard that it like injecting meth, and does'nt it have to be jabbed intravenously , sod that


 Wouldn't bother me too much TBH.... more the health risks I would be worried about.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Wouldn't bother me too much TBH.... more the health risks I would be worried about.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Where are you getting 9mg tabs from?


 Totally missed this quote! Not ever used 9mg tabs, using Chesteze which contain 18mg of eph so I just split one of those in half.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Snoeboarder0 said:


> Lol *over exaggerated a little* basically same as been on speed or coke


 Yeah, its 0.5cm at MOST


----------



## Snoeboarder0 (Dec 25, 2016)

So guys I tried again on these the other night because I had some uni work that I needed to get done so stayed up all night. And I can say all was fine

I had a total of 1 of these on a full belly and was fine. Managed to sleep at 9am


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Injecting mkat fukn rawks yo........not srs...............well semi srs..........inb4 heart failure


----------

